# PLAIN Sesame Toast recipe?



## ItsJustDickie (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok so this is my first time to the forum and i'm unsure where to post for recipe advice and cooking instructions etc so i figured the bread section would be the best first guess.
Basically i've had plain sesame toast before, no prawns, pork etc and i've really liked it. I was wondering how you make it. I know you deep fat fry it but i have no idea how you keep the sesame seeds attached to the bread when it's plain.
Any tips would be much appreciated ^^


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2011)

I would guess that using a pastry brush with some egg white on the bread, and then sprinkling on the sesame seeds would work.

Perhaps there's an authentic way of doing it, and someone else will be along to help you.


----------

